# XFX Intros Two GeForce 9 Series ''Black Edition'' Video Cards



## malware (Apr 12, 2008)

XFX is widening its NVIDIA graphics card line-up with the introduction of two "Black labeled" GeForce 9 series cards. Available in limited numbers the G92 products include XFX GeForce 9800 GX2 1.0GB DDR3 Black Edition (PV-T98U-ZHB9) overclocked to 700MHz/1700MHz/2.1GHz core/shader/memory clocks and XFX GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB DDR3 Black Edition (PV-T98F-YDB4) with factory clock speeds of 760MHz/1900MHz/2.28GHz for the core, shaders and memory clock speeds. Both cards will come bundled with Ubisoft's Assassin's Creed game. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 12, 2008)

wow they look very sleek


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 12, 2008)

Black means serious and bad, awesome design !


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 12, 2008)

EviLZeD said:


> wow they look very sleek



That's how XFX sells video cards.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2008)

they should sell a GX2 with GTX clocks on it  and make a cool name for it


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

man playhard indeed


----------



## webwizard (Apr 12, 2008)

Just when you make your mind up to buy the first XFX 9800GTX these come out.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 12, 2008)

malware said:


> XFX is widening its NVIDIA graphics card line-up with the introduction of two "Black labeled" GeForce 9 series cards. Available in limited numbers the G92 products include XFX GeForce 9800 GX2 1.0GB DDR3 Black Edition (PV-T98U-ZHB9) overclocked to 700MHz/1700MHz/2.1GHz core/shader/memory clocks and XFX GeForce 9800 GTX 512MB DDR3 Black Edition (PV-T98F-YDB4) with factory clock speeds of 760MHz/1900MHz/2.28GHz for the core, shaders and memory clock speeds. Both cards will come bundled with Ubisoft's Assassin's Creed game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



total gimick my 8800gts will surpass those speeds and cost 120.00 less and my card is black. Im taking the saving and buying a better cooler which will let me match a overclocked to the max gtx, and I will still save 50.00 plus have silent cooling (thermalright gt). The gtx is a waste until the gts are all gone.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Very sleek looking, I like em.  I can't wait for my 9800GTX to come in from my step-up.



trt740 said:


> total gimick my 8800gts will surpass those speeds and cost 120.00 less and my card is black. Im taking the saving and buying a better cooler which will let me match a overclocked to the max gtx, and I will still save 50.00 plus have silent cooling (thermalright gt). The gtx is a waste until the gts are all gone.



Then you are lucky, my 8800GTS 512 won't hit those speeds.  The max stable clocks on mine are 756/1890/2200 without volt-mods.  Since this is clocked higher than those by default it should have headroom for overclocking.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 12, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Very sleek looking, I like em.  I can't wait for my 9800GTX to come in from my step-up.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are lucky, my 8800GTS 512 won't hit those speeds.  The max stable clocks on mine are 756/1890/2200 without volt-mods.  Since this is clocked higher than those by default it should have headroom for overclocking.



if you buy a better cooler for 40.00 it will. That will still save you money. Plus currently your 4 mhz core 10 mhz shaders 80 mhz memory slower than this GTX why would want to buy it? That won't equal 2 frames. Your card is matching it now. Yes it will overclock more but so will yours with a better cooler.


----------



## Megasty (Apr 12, 2008)

I just had to get the purple one & I always wanted a nice all black sleek card too


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks XFX for LISTENING to us!

Now hurry and get them in the stores so I can get a pair.

(Black is beautiful baby)


----------



## NashXda (Apr 12, 2008)

Marketing Gimmick thats wat i have to say .


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 12, 2008)

a waste of money


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

DANG!


Too bad I just bought the green vomit GTX from EVGA.

I would have really wanted this.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

*Tkpenalty sighs*

Why are you guys so weak minded to marketing...?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

If this card were say 260 ish then I would get it over a 8800 gts at current prices but when you can get a 8800 gts (with a black cooler)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325   for 199.00 after a rebate with a game ; the 9800 gtx makes zero sense at 299.00 after a rebate. All this card is is a 8800 gts with a slightly better power system, with almost no performance gains, that runs 3x sli. It is not worth the 100.00 in price difference.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 13, 2008)

trt740 said:


> If this card were say 260 ish then I would get it over a 8800 gts at current prices but when you can get a 8800 gts (with a black cooler)http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325   for 199.00 after a rebate with a game ; the 9800 gtx makes zero sense at 299.00 after a rebate. All this card is is a 8800 gts with a slightly better power system, with almost no performance gains, that runs 3x sli. It is not worth the 100.00 in price difference.



And a cooler that seems to be crappier.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> DANG!
> 
> 
> Too bad I just bought the green vomit GTX from EVGA.
> ...



My arms are wide open to receive your GTX if it's no use to you. :shadedshu 

I don't understand you people. You just bought the fastest card, yet you still complain about everything. Guess what? No amount of features, colors, HSF, or other stuff will "make it right", there's no pleasing for people like you. Something will always be "wrong" with your card, or whatever else you bought. Wouldn't it be better to be grateful for what you DO have? Hmm?!? Gheeez...


----------



## webwizard (Apr 13, 2008)

Ever since card makers have been coming out with multiple editions of the same card seems like they are creating a lot of buyers remorse.


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats why you buy a card and ignore everything that comes out till your next upgrade


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

1c3d0g said:


> My arms are wide open to receive your GTX if it's no use to you. :shadedshu
> 
> I don't understand you people. You just bought the fastest card, yet you still complain about everything. Guess what? No amount of features, colors, HSF, or other stuff will "make it right", there's no pleasing for people like you. Something will always be "wrong" with your card, or whatever else you bought. Wouldn't it be better to be grateful for what you DO have? Hmm?!? Gheeez...



that just goes to show how well marketers have done their jobs..

For me I was happy as a little clam with my 8600Gts in SLI. (no extra power,ran cool played games just fine)

Than I went to a 8800GT(benched a bit better but games were the same to me)

Than I got another 8800GT for SLI (looked cool and benched even higher, but again the games I played looked the same)

Yesterday I sold the 8800GTs and im considering 3 GTXs

SCORE

Marketers--3
markkleb--0


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah...its not a marketing gimmick. all that says to me is at one point the said person believed there was a significant performance difference between cards with the same core and then realized there was not recently and feels the need to insult the creator. Just like any other card the xfx is not going to get you any farther than a different 9800, there all gimmicks not just the xfx. If you buy this card its because your making your rig look as kick ass as it performs. Thats what xfx does.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Apr 13, 2008)

MKMods: damn...you've got some serious cash to spend on parts.  I would've been extremely happy with just a 9600 GT.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

I am sooooo poor...and the funny part also is Im no big gamer.

but my work gets a lot of attention and others have suggested to start to aim for  "over the top"

Honestly 3 cards or 4 is just to look cool. 1 good card will be fine for 99% of gamers.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Honestly 3 cards or 4 is just to look cool.



Hehe.  I admit it.  Though, I didn't buy them all at once.  I am poor now too.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hehe.  I admit it.  Though, I didn't buy them all at once.  I am poor now too.



thats true it does.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2008)

I apologize to Malware for this, but i just drool every time I see it







there is a good chance I will be using the XFXs in TRI SLI but I just love looking at that pict.
(even though they are 2600s)


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 14, 2008)

i whanna mod the GX2


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 14, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I apologize to Malware for this, but i just drool every time I see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its perdy.


----------

